

Removing Haze from Color Image Using the Near Infrared with Wolfram Language - lelf
http://blog.wolfram.com/2014/11/21/removing-haze-from-a-color-image-using-the-near-infrared-with-the-wolfram-language/

======
colanderman
Very neat, I love applying math to photography; but for this problem, it's way
easier to just assume "haze = constant gray cast" and therefore simply
increase contrast and saturation.

This will look just fine for for 99% of amateur photographs (I know it does
for mine), and professionals just use polarizing filters anyway.

------
ansgri
This just supports my observation that every image filter that works
invariably contains morphological operations.

~~~
acjohnson55
What do you mean by morphological operations?

